# Broughtonia sanguinea and its hybrids, my other interest



## hardy (Oct 8, 2010)

Broughtonia sanguinea alba






Cattleytonia Jet Set, this grex is 75% Broughtonia sanguinea





Cattleytonia Rosy Jewel 'Ewa' AM/AOS (now Guaritonia)










One unnamed clone of Ctna. Rosy Jewel, the plant is half the size of its awarded sister










Cattleytonia Why Not





Otaara (now Rhyntonleya) Bangpakok Ruby (= Ctna. Keith Roth X Blc. (Rlc.) Lucky Man). It is scented like the Blc. parent.










Cattleytonia Why Not Walk, a hybrid of Ctna. Why Not and C. walkeriana, it has the spicy scent of C. walkeriana










Another different clone:





I'm so crazy about them.  Cheers!


----------



## John Boy (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who should be locked up here....

Great collection!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2010)

Bad news, taxologists are going to rename every one of those next year! :evil:


----------



## John Boy (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh dear, Oh dear!!!

What's the world coming to?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, I hate these name changes!!!

I really like Why Not Walk!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice... Bangpakok Ruby is my favourite... Cos I have one too..  I'm also looking for similar-sized catts with relatively large flowers on cute plants..


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2010)

very nice ones!!! Jean


----------



## cliokchi (Oct 10, 2010)

*some other nice ones from Thailand and Australia*

hi Hardy,

lovely cross that Ctna. why not x c. walkeriana is it a cross or meristem ?
I consider Ctna. Why not as one of the most successful breeders of all Ctna.
a good second is Ctna. Peggysan 'Cyonosure'
I have several selections of a cross of Ctna Why not x LC. little Irene = 
Lctna. Jairak Jewel these were made by a Thai breeder Mr.ball from suan jairak
this cross flowers several times a year and has a habit to throw multiple 
Growth, which makes it very interesting for pot plant growers
The other pix are from Australia Hasagawara and Hawkinsara they are made 
by the Australian breeder Dr Des Neuendorff's 
hope you like them.
happy orchid growing from Northern Thailand
cliokchi


----------



## cliokchi (Oct 10, 2010)

*sorry now with pictures attached !!*

sorry i forgot to attach the pictures
cliokchi


----------



## cliokchi (Oct 10, 2010)

*sorry one more*

another one i forgot
i think i'm suffering from Alzheimer light
cliokchi


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2010)

cliokchi said:


> another one i forgot
> i think i'm suffering from Alzheimer light
> cliokchi



As long as you keep posting these beautiful flowers....


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 10, 2010)

wow... Those are some interesting CUTE minis....  More temptation... SIGH


----------



## hardy (Oct 11, 2010)

WOW!!! :drool::drool::drool:

So irresistible!
I'd love to grow all of those 
Thanks so much Cliokchi for sharing the pics and info.
I'd like to grow more of these in the future.

I'm not sure if my two Why Not Walk plants were from mericlone
I bought these at the local flower market, those plants looked quite similar in habit, with slight differences in shape and color.
A few were very much larger though, with one or two blooms per stalk, but the shape was not as nice.

Cheers!


----------



## Pete (Oct 11, 2010)

nice ones. it makes nice hybrids because of the good stem and cluster of flat flowers. ive lost all mine at this point but still keep a couple straight _Bro. sanguinea_ . This one came out of a sibling cross of 'star splash' and another splash petal type.. definitely my favorite


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2010)

John Boy said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who should be locked up here....
> Great collection!!!


:clap: :rollhappy: so true!



NYEric said:


> Bad news, taxologists are going to rename every one of those next year! :evil:


That's what I've heard too!



SlipperFan said:


> ....I really like Why Not Walk!


:clap: Me too! I'd buy it on it's name alone! and then hardy just had to mention the fragrance factor!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh my....:drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2010)

Wonderful all!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2010)

For some reason it reminds me of a lollipop.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 13, 2010)

Stunning hybrids...Why Not Walk is especially nice.


----------

